# This is a bit confusing; Can someone please re-iterate it for me?



## Zeroknight (Mar 20, 2009)

> For example, consider the turning of one face by 90 degrees:
> C1 E1 C2
> E4 E2
> C4 E3 C3
> ...



It looks like four swaps to me...

Thanks in advance

EDIT: Sorry, but somehow the edges got messed up...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 20, 2009)

It's 3. Try those swaps physically on your cube, in that order.
(And ignore one of the middle ones. I hope you weren't counting both.)


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2009)

(swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)
-->
(swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, guys (no I wasn't counting the middle ones). What I see is C1 goes to C2, C2 goes to C3, C3 goes to C4, and C4 goes to C1. 


tbqh, I don't "see:" (swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)
-->
(swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> tbqh, I don't "see:" (swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)
> -->
> (swap C1/C4, swap C1/C3, swap C1/C2)


It's obviously a mistake in your quote, swapping the same pieces twice in a row would just cancel out.

Maybe this helps:

C1 C2
C4 C3

First swap: C1 and C4.

C4 C2
C1 C3

Second swap: C1 and C3.

C4 C2
C3 C1

Third swap: C1 and C2.

C4 C1
C3 C2


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh okay, Each piece swaps a total of three times with the others, thanks.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Oh okay, Each piece swaps a total of three times with the others, thanks.


Uh, no?

(Note that no matter how you do it, it's always an odd number of swaps, though.)


----------

